# Cálculos de motores y peso



## shephard (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola buenas, posteo esto tras haber estado buscando por google, por tiendas por internet y tras consultar libros. 

Necesito levantar un peso de 12Kg aproximadamente, he visto varios sistemas para controlar los motores en cuestión (Arduinos, Pingüinos y por último directamente desde un puerto serie de ordenador), busco la opción más barata (necesito replicar el sistema en cuestión bastantes veces y a poco que sea caro el sistema de control se puede convertir en inviable). Por esto prefiero la opción del puerto serie. La idea es, en teoría, alimentar los bobinados del motor por pasos con la tensión media de los pulsos que salen de los pines del puerto serie. Esta idea viene de una motorización de un telescopio Dobson (es decir que entiendo que el peso para el que esta pensado es más elevado que el que yo necesito). Lo que ocurre es que viendo tiendas por internet he visto que los motores por pasos tienen unos torques muy bajos, con lo cual la cuestión es clara:

¿Es imposible que pueda levantar ese peso a través de los motores por pasos?

Supongo que usando ruedas dentadas se podría solucionar, pero no lo tengo claro porque los motores no son mi especialidad, si alguien me pudiera orientar en ese sentido se lo agradecería.

PD: Esta es la tienda donde he visto más motores por pasos:

http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...splay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-1

Donde además se supone recomiendan adquirir los motores por pasos en el proyecto del telescopio.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

todo depende de la velocidad que necesites para elevarlos, un motor paso a paso, se jutifica por la necesidad de detenciones precisas. pero asi y todo se pueden hacer mediante otros sistemas muhcos más baratos, ya que un motor PaP de buen torque no es nada barato.
el elevar un peso por poleas se reduce a un simple calculo de palancas...
Si por ejemplo supon que elevas los 12 Kg con un cablde de acero y lo envuelves en un tabor, pongamos que este tambor tiene adosado un engranajde de unos 60 dientes, y colocas un piñon de 20 dientes, despreciando perdidas, tendras que la fuerza necesaria se redujo a a 4 kg si aplica una segunda unida reductora ahora seran identica ahora 1.33kg debes notar que a cada paso de reduccion la velocidad disminuye.
Una mejor opción es utillizar un sin fin y corona con el cual puedes lograr reducciones mayores y debes implementar un sistema de frenado para inmovilizar el peso una vez suspendido.

Como motor si no necesitas intervenir en la velocidad uno de CA con la potencia adecuada una vez sacados el torque necesarios y te puedes limitar a utiliza un control on-off simplemente asociado a un freno para seguridad menejs el motor con relay de estado solido y con una muy simple interfaz al puerto serie o paralelo los accionas a un reducido coste


----------

